# Why No SiriusXM Channels on Joey?



## tjdean (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm curious why the SiriusXM music channels are not in the channel guide on my Joey.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

umm, they are!?! guide, channel 99, expand...


----------

